# Broken/Torn Tail Feathers



## pat99 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi All !
My husband and I rescued a couple of pigeons from the city that couldn't fly. To my observation, I noticed that the ends of their tail feathers were -- sort of torn, not broken, but the ends were almost frayed. How would this happen?

I thought I saw a post somewhere that in order to encourage new feather growth, you have to pull the feather out totally. Please correct me if I'm wrong on this, because I will not do anything until I hear from you.

Also, does this hurt the bird in any way?

Thanks ! 

Pat


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and welcome,

Is there anything wrong with the bird or is it just the tail feathers? If there is something else going on we might be able to help









As for the feather, usually when you have a damaged feather the only way to fix it is to pull it out and let a new one grow, it doesn't hurt much, hold the feather firmly and the body of the bird and pull it straight out.

Hope that helps and keep us posted!

Mary


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

the tail feathers are usually for balance did u find these pigeons together if u did i think there is something wrong with them not there feathers keep us posted


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

A lot of male feral pigeons have frayed tail feathers from dragging them along the ground when they display.

A pigeon that has all its tail feathers plucked will take 6 weeks to regrow them.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Missing tail feathers would not prevent a pigeon from flying unless the flight feathers on the wings were also affected. i should know, i tried to catch two that were completely tail-less last week and they both made a quick and getaway with no clumsiness in their flight.

Are they eating and drinking well? What are their poops like? Have you examined them carefully for injuries (including under the wings)? Do they show any nervous signs like head twisting, seed tossing or turning in circles?

Cynthia


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Cynthia is correct, I've seen birds who don't have tails and they do pretty well until it grows back out, if it's not that badly damaged (cut up or oily...etc) then it should be ok.

Mary


----------



## pat99 (Aug 25, 2003)

We found the pigeons the same day, but they weren't together. Maybe same general area -- it's weird - anytime we find an injured pigeon, they seem to go to this specific corner - where they are the most vulnerable, but that's where it's easy for us to pick them up too.



> Originally posted by Anarrowescape:
> *the tail feathers are usually for balance did u find these pigeons together if u did i think there is something wrong with them not there feathers keep us posted*


----------



## pat99 (Aug 25, 2003)

One of the pigeons has solid, round poops, but the other one seems to have runny poops, and he does sit there kind of fluffed up, but not all the time. They both seem to be eating well --- what else could be wrong? Especially the one with runny poops?



> Originally posted by cyro51:
> *Missing tail feathers would not prevent a pigeon from flying unless the flight feathers on the wings were also affected. i should know, i tried to catch two that were completely tail-less last week and they both made a quick and getaway with no clumsiness in their flight.
> 
> Are they eating and drinking well? What are their poops like? Have you examined them carefully for injuries (including under the wings)? Do they show any nervous signs like head twisting, seed tossing or turning in circles?
> ...


----------



## pat99 (Aug 25, 2003)

They both seem to be eating and drinking well -- no head twisting, or seed tossing. They both seem to be pretty quiet


QUOTE]Originally posted by cyro51:
*Missing tail feathers would not prevent a pigeon from flying unless the flight feathers on the wings were also affected. i should know, i tried to catch two that were completely tail-less last week and they both made a quick and getaway with no clumsiness in their flight.

Are they eating and drinking well? What are their poops like? Have you examined them carefully for injuries (including under the wings)? Do they show any nervous signs like head twisting, seed tossing or turning in circles?

Cynthia*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the one pigeon has runny poops I would isolate him from the other for now, especially if he is sitting kind of "puffed up". 

You might try giving him a little pro-biotics for good gut bacteria, and some liquid vitamins in the water for both. Maybe it is just something he ate in the wild. Are there any other symptoms displayed? If he continues with the runny poops, I would have it (the poop) checked under a microscope by an avian vet. He may just need some anti-biotics. Treesa


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Try some ACV (Apple cider vinegar) in the water as well, the dose is usually 1/7 or 1/8 of a cup of AVC to a gallon of water, I just put a drop in my pigeon's water bowl and that should be alright, it shouldn't smell too sour.

Mary


----------



## pat99 (Aug 25, 2003)

Unfortunately, my puffed up pidgy passed away yesterday. He was fine when we left for work in the morning, but then in the evening when I went to go change his food/water, I found him lifeless on his side. It was very upsetting. 



> Originally posted by Trees Gray:
> *If the one pigeon has runny poops I would isolate him from the other for now, especially if he is sitting kind of "puffed up".
> 
> You might try giving him a little pro-biotics for good gut bacteria, and some liquid vitamins in the water for both. Maybe it is just something he ate in the wild. Are there any other symptoms displayed? If he continues with the runny poops, I would have it (the poop) checked under a microscope by an avian vet. He may just need some anti-biotics. Treesa*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pat, I'm so sorry the one bird didn't make it. There are so many things that could have been wrong with the bird that it's close to impossible to guess what could have been the cause. Be happy that the bird was able to be safe and warm when his time came.

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

that was the same with one of my birds they had canker (trichomoniasis) 3 of mine died b4 i found out wot it was then i treated them 4 it look in back of mouth for white things there small just look closly there is a treatment for it called harkanker soluble u put 1 sachet in 1 gallon of water


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pat,

You did the best you could. Considering the bird was showing few symptoms, it is so hard to be able to diagnose immediately.

It is heartbreaking though, I'm so sorry, but you made a difference in the birds life, how ever short the time was.

Just keep your eye on the other one, and perk him up with some avian vitamins and minerals. A little preventive maintenance would definitely help, if your not doing so already. Treesa


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry Pat, you kept him safe from abuse and he died in peaceful surroundings. I am certain that pigeons are aware of that.

What affected him could well have been an untreatable virus. 

I found a weak pigeon in early December and managed to keep him alive for 18 days, but he died on Christmas day despite being treated for the most likely illnesses (but not overmedicated!). When he didn't respond to antibiotics Helen warned me that it was likely to be congenital or a virus. 

Cynthia



------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## pat99 (Aug 25, 2003)

Thank you all for your very kind words. I guess it was better that the little guy passed on in a warm, safe environment, rather than freezing to death on a city street somewhere. It's still very frustrating when you try to help to help an animal and then they die on you.

I just wish they were all safe and warm, all the time, especially now - we're getting a real deep freeze in this part of the United States for the next few days.

Thanks again.


----------

